# Forum in English  > News  > Other news  >  RealNetworks Buys TryMedia

## wise-wistful

Music and video distribution company seeks to boost its game distribution business with an acquisition.
BOSTON (Reuters) - RealNetworks Inc said on Friday that it has acquired the assets of online game technology company TryMedia from Macrovision Corp.
The companies did not disclose terms of the transaction.
RealNetworks, a company that distributes music and video over the Internet, said that the TryMedia acquisition will help it in its drive to boost its online game business.
TryMedia works with more than 250 other companies, including Yahoo Inc and Time Warner Inc's AOL, helping syndicate online game distribution, RealNetworks said.
PC World

----------

